# Solved: HL2.exe has stopped working



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

im running vista home 32-bit
2.3ghz quad core

ive just downloaded hl2:dm + gm10.
upon opening gm10 it instantly closes on the mennu screen and shows the error 'HL2.exe has stopped working'

ive tried the cmd thing where you add local user
ive tried the DEP thing and yet no avail.

Please help me, i've paid a tenner for nothing.

Thank you
scott


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

What's your graphics card/adapter? Do other games run well? (which ones?) 
Use PCWizard to find out your graphics card model if you don't know.


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

intel g45/g43 express chipset
gears of war, rainbow six vegas 2, burnout paradise, they all work fine.

Im assuming its steam related and not a problem with vista but i dont really know tbh.

Thanks


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Have you installed DirectX9.0c (use webinstaller from MS site)? Vista comes loaded with DX10, but it lacks some libraries from DX9.0C that HL2 might need to run.


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

already have dx9


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Verify integrity of game cache from the properties menu... You could also try deleting local content and redownloading it... There can be something wrong with the files...


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

1]ive defragmented game cache
2]viewed integrity of game cache
3]re-installed local content of games
4]re-installed steam and then done steps 3 then 1 then 2

doesnt work still, im so annoyed, if the games were standalone there would be no problem,

steam is ridiculous + 48hrs wait time until customer service e-mail me back !!!

this is why i came here

for advanced help.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

just out of curiousity, does Half Life 2 run in Windows XP Service Pack 2 mode?


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

same thing happens, makes no difference at all,

Although when i try to run steam.exe as administrator i get this error

'running steam in windows compatability mode is not reccomended. please remove any windows compatability settings for all users under file properties for steam.exe and restart steam press cancel to permanently ignore this warning and continue'

Thanks
Scott McCubbin


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you press cancel?


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah and everthing went the same

opened gmod
error
then my sad face


----------



## lilyunsta (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you running GMOD in windowed mode?
If you installed new props from garrysmod.org and misplaced them it could screw up your gmod
Check your firewall, and gmod requires certain ports open


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have finally recieved an e-mail from steam telling me some suggestions on how to fix it.

the ones i previously listed were included along with the one below which made mine work.

***FIX***
Right click Garry's Mod in steam and go to Properties. In the window that pops up click the "Set Launch Options" button at the bottom. Now in that box, type "-dxlevel 80" exactly as shown (without the quotes).
***FIX***

then simply run garys mod and it works.

I hope this helps anybody else who is having this issue.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Omg, I was going to tell you to try -dxlevel 80 or simply just 95 to reset graphics settings and -novid for no particular reason, but just thought that those couldn't possibly fix it


----------



## scott1992 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha Ha thanks very much anyway, at least i got it working.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, now that it's fixed, you should remove the -dxlevel 80 from the launch options, as having it there automatically resets your graphical settings to default values everytime you launch the game, so you can't keep your changed settings.


----------

